# Amazing new bike lights - Fluxient



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Hi, been hanging with the newbies recently, getting back into cycling. My uncle sends me these amazing lights cause I said I wanted to do some evening runs, but it would be dark before I get back home. 
- The first picture is my Audi A6 with dipped headlights.
- The second is the bike light - honestly it is the bike light!
- And the third is the rear light which has LED lane markers which run along either side of your bike. 
There are more pics in my user gallery
Thanks, jim


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jallison12 said:


> ....- And the third is the rear light which has LED lane markers which run along either side of your bike.
> There are more pics in my user gallery
> Thanks, jim


Okay, I just have to ask; Just what are LED lane markers? If it's what I think it is, it is a novel approach to road safety. Can you give us a still/non-moving daytime photo showing the set-up. Hard to tell anything from the night photo.


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, I just have to ask; Just what are LED lane markers? If it's what I think it is, it is a novel approach to road safety. Can you give us a still/non-moving daytime photo showing the set-up. Hard to tell anything from the night photo.


yes , i''ll take a vid or something to illustrate. To describe though, the light looks like a typical back light. A bunch of LED's that stay on or flash. But on the bottom part of the light (underneath if you like) there are two LED's that shine a straight line down on to the ground, either side of the bike, and as I said, mark out your lane. My night cycling would be on the LIE expressway service roads. Pretty well lit, 3 lanes. If i ever fix the problem in my neck that's where I would cycle after work. For me the front light is the main light. But i'll see if my wife can follow me in the car and see how much she see's of the LED lane markers. I drive those roads more that i cycle. I'm not sure how much I would see of the cyclist as I pass. Where I think they are aiming is, as I pass, I pass the LED lane marker. I think it would be most useful in non-lit area's.


----------



## find_bruce (May 8, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, I just have to ask; Just what are LED lane markers? If it's what I think it is, it is a novel approach to road safety. Can you give us a still/non-moving daytime photo showing the set-up. Hard to tell anything from the night photo.


I suspect Jim is referring to something like this


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

find_bruce said:


> I suspect Jim is referring to something like this


Yes, like that.


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Actually, if you go to my gallery there is one photo of the back light. Looks like any other, but you can see as the bottom a rounded part, like a pencil eraser end. That is one of the LEDs that point down onto the road.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

find_bruce said:


> I suspect Jim is referring to something like this


Thanks Bruce, 
I've never seen one of these before but apparently Youtube has the full video demo.
Very interesting but after viewing the videos I'm not convinced that an approaching vehicle will even notice the red lines behind the bike. I think that's because a driver is more likely to see something that is bright and aimed right at them. If you were to compare the output of something like a *_Moon Shield_ to one of these, the red plume of the *Shield would clearly over-power those red lines on the road and be way more attention getting. 
( *or any other high output rear light )


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Bench pic of the light:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Jallison, So how do you like the Fluxient? I take it this is the triple XM-L version?
I'm amazed that more people haven't bought these but there haven't been a lot of reviews. 
I realize that you got the light as a gift and that perhaps you have nothing to compare it too but any feedback on distance throw and beam pattern is always appreciated on this forum.

I have a feeling that the person who bought you the light might have bought it from
the Torchy the Battery Boy web site. I say that because Torchy sells both lights on another E-bay account.

Anyway if you go to his website he has a bike light data base where he compares the outputs of different lights. The triple Fluxient is there and has a beam photo.. If you feel the photo is a good representation of the light you have I for one would like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

good bright Fluxient, where to buy ?


----------



## Alwin.Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

*it is this light*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Alwin.Wu said:


> :thumbsup:


Hi Alwin,

從你很好聽

Uncle Jim


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> Thanks Bruce,
> I've never seen one of these before but apparently Youtube has the full video demo.
> Very interesting but after viewing the videos I'm not convinced that an approaching vehicle will even notice the red lines behind the bike. I think that's because a driver is more likely to see something that is bright and aimed right at them. If you were to compare the output of something like a *_Moon Shield_ to one of these, the red plume of the *Shield would clearly over-power those red lines on the road and be way more attention getting.
> ( *or any other high output rear light )


The Moon Shield is a nice light. Hopefully Fluxient will bring out something along the lines of the Exposure Flair at a more reasonable price.
I think these laser lights are pretty good on unlit roads - especially if riding in a chain gang with the head down. Not sure they will be so effective on lit roads. I am all for anything that might catch the attention of motorists after nearly being the meat in a two car sandwich while stationary at traffic lights.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Torchy, please tell us more about the Fluxient 3 x XML U2. I have tried to find a company home page on the net for Fluxient, but there doesn't seem to be one.
Are they made in China, or some other country?
The beamshot photos on your webpage are impressive! Especially when compared to the Niterider 3000 and the Lupine Betty (is that a 2600 lumen 7 x XML Betty?) - in terms of raw output the Fluxient beats everything in your database easily!!
The price is very good too. 
I imagine they are selling like hotcakes.

Digger.


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

OldAusDigger said:


> Torchy, please tell us more about the Fluxient 3 x XML U2. I have tried to find a company home page on the net for Fluxient, but there doesn't seem to be one.
> Are they made in China, or some other country?
> The beamshot photos on your webpage are impressive! Especially when compared to the Niterider 3000 and the Lupine Betty (is that a 2600 lumen 7 x XML Betty?) - in terms of raw output the Fluxient beats everything in your database easily!!
> The price is very good too.
> ...


Hi Digger,

I know they have a big customer in Australia, but I don't think they sell under the Fluxient brand. I'll get back to you with more information.

Jim


----------



## jallison12 (May 8, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Jallison, So how do you like the Fluxient? I take it this is the triple XM-L version?
> I'm amazed that more people haven't bought these but there haven't been a lot of reviews.
> I realize that you got the light as a gift and that perhaps you have nothing to compare it too but any feedback on distance throw and beam pattern is always appreciated on this forum.
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry not been home until late all this week. Looked on the site and I think it is the 3XM-L U2. That has the brand on the housing and the other LT6 doesn't. I saw both on Ebay for the prices on that site.

I don't really have anything to compare against. Never had anything this good before. The only lights I've bought in the last 5 years was a $30 (probably) Bike Nashbar set for my son. Really, no comparison at all.

Not sure what beam pattern is. I can try to take photo's- is against a wall the way to show this? It's has a central super bright beam, but it does flood the sides to. I live on a 2 block residential neighbourhood in Syosset NY and my house is the first on the block. When I first got the light, I shone it down the block. Not only did the Stop sign at the end of my block glow, the Stop sign at the end of the second block reflected back super bright as well.

If I go out in the evening I ride LIE service roads which are mostly well lit. On the way home there is a little dark section between Hicksville and Syosset which dips down under an over-pass. Flipping the high beam on there is super impressive. Usually I leave it on low beam which is plenty bright enough.

I spoke to my uncle and he thought those lane markers would be good in a club run. I go out on my own, but I flip them on anyway. To show off :thumbsup:


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

Torchy said:


> Hi Digger,
> 
> I know they have a big customer in Australia, but I don't think they sell under the Fluxient brand. I'll get back to you with more information.
> 
> Jim


Apparently the Australian distributor hasn't ordered the 3x U2 as yet, only the 4x R5 and 3x T6. 
I am told they have a neat little single U2 in the pipeline.


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Torchy said:


> Apparently the Australian distributor hasn't ordered the 3x U2 as yet, only the 4x R5 and 3x T6.
> I am told they have a neat little single U2 in the pipeline.


Thanks mate.
Do you happen to know the name of the distributor?


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Just my 2 cents. And I'm really not trying to step on any toes here. But I tried a Fluxient and don't think it's that great. A DUO or X2 would more than be able to compete with it. The beamshots I've seen on the web does not represent a true comparison between the Fluxient and the MJ-880 especially. The MJ-880 is not as dull as shown on the photo's I've seen in comparisons. The Fluxient is not as bright as indicated on the photo's either. The comparitive photo's I've seen of these lights looks edited. I know neither of these lights truly produce the lumens stated, but the adding 1000 lumens does not make that big of a difference when you're already at 2000. Adding 1/3 lumens to say 200 lumens makes a big difference, but at 2000 it's not going to make as big a difference as indicated by the photo's I've seen.

The Fluxient is a beautiful light, but it's huge. Whether it produces 3000 lumens or not, it's a suffiently brigth light, but I think smaller ligths with equivalent power and higher efficiency can be had at the same price or less.


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

blackbean said:


> Just my 2 cents. And I'm really not trying to step on any toes here. But I tried a Fluxient and don't think it's that great. A DUO or X2 would more than be able to compete with it. The beamshots I've seen on the web does not represent a true comparison between the Fluxient and the MJ-880 especially. The MJ-880 is not as dull as shown on the photo's I've seen in comparisons. The Fluxient is not as bright as indicated on the photo's either. The comparitive photo's I've seen of these lights looks edited. I know neither of these lights truly produce the lumens stated, but the adding 1000 lumens does not make that big of a difference when you're already at 2000. Adding 1/3 lumens to say 200 lumens makes a big difference, but at 2000 it's not going to make as big a difference as indicated by the photo's I've seen.
> 
> The Fluxient is a beautiful light, but it's huge. Whether it produces 3000 lumens or not, it's a suffiently brigth light, but I think smaller ligths with equivalent power and higher efficiency can be had at the same price or less.


I thought the MJ-880 was really poor, even the Moon X Power 1500 is much brighter.

The MJ-880 I had wouldn't stay in high mode either, it kept stepping down every ten minutes or so. 
The run time is a giveaway, Magicshine claim the same runtime as the Fluxient from a battery of half the capacity.. That tells me that it uses half the current, which equates to a around half as bright as the Fluxient due to decreasing efficiency at higher current, but higher output from the U2 in the Fluxient.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

Torchy said:


> I thought the MJ-880 was really poor, even the Moon X Power 1500 is much brighter.
> 
> The MJ-880 I had wouldn't stay in high mode either, it kept stepping down every ten minutes or so.
> The run time is a giveaway, Magicshine claim the same runtime as the Fluxient from a battery of half the capacity.. That tells me that it uses half the current, which equates to a around half as bright as the Fluxient due to decreasing efficiency at higher current, but higher output from the U2 in the Fluxient.


I liked the MJ-880, but since it came out, so many lights with that setup (dual XML providing spot/flood beam) has become available that I like more. The MJ-880 does run very hot though, so maybe that was your problem? The Moon X Power I think is a terrific light too, but a bit bulky I think. Or mabye it's the Serfas T1500 I'm thinking of? Either way, I think as consumers we don't have much to complain about. So many good lights out there.


----------



## notnowvbs (Oct 10, 2012)

blackbean said:


> The beamshots I've seen on the web does not represent a true comparison between the Fluxient and the MJ-880 especially. The MJ-880 is not as dull as shown on the photo's I've seen in comparisons. The Fluxient is not as bright as indicated on the photo's either. * The comparitive photo's I've seen of these lights looks edited.*


When you say; "comparative photos are edited".
To which web site are your referring? Are your referring to the photos on Torchy the battery Boy's site?

The Fluxient photos on his site border on UNREAL.


----------



## blackbean (Nov 20, 2012)

notnowvbs said:


> When you say; "comparative photos are edited".
> To which web site are your referring? Are your referring to the photos on Torchy the battery Boy's site?
> 
> The Fluxient photos on his site border on UNREAL.


Yes, I think so. The MJ-880 photo's looks way darker and dull. I know what your eyes see is not always captured accurately by a camera. Torchy did reply that they had trouble with the MJ-880 staying in high beam when taking the shots. The photo's of the Fluxient looks unreal I agree. I remember the photo I saw of the road it was taken on looked totally fake. The center line of the road seemed to end in the woods going into a turn. So the one lane just ended abruptly in the woods. This does not seem credible. I've seen the beam pattern of both lights with my own eyes, and I really don't think the difference was earth-shattering or as huge as the photo's I saw seem to indicate.


----------



## samjw (Nov 23, 2012)

*found this link*

Hi,

Im looking for lights for a present for my husband, and found these too on the website bikelightsuk.
They seem really good and a good price, but struggling to find many reviews

Hoping they are not "too good to be true" and wont last or something, the site above is offering a 2 year warranty though?

S


----------

